# For those who wanted a pic of my eldest son...(new picture added)



## stells (May 16, 2010)

Here he is... he went to see a 3D film yesterday with his mates and took some funny pics whilst waiting for the train home... here is one that really made me laugh... he popped the lens out of the 3D specs...

He is the class clown...


----------



## Isa (May 16, 2010)

*RE: For those who wanted a pic of my eldest son...*

lol Very cute and funny pic Kelly, you must be very proud of him


----------



## Stephanie Logan (May 16, 2010)

*RE: For those who wanted a pic of my eldest son...*

I think he looks very intellectual.

Right out of 1968.


----------



## Yvonne G (May 16, 2010)

*RE: For those who wanted a pic of my eldest son...*

All he needs is a pocket protector and a wedgie!!

Real cute, Kelly! I'll bet it's scary for you to have to allow him on the train with his mates (and no adult). Now, fess up...you followed him, right? Just t be sure he didn't get into mischief?


----------



## stells (May 16, 2010)

*RE: For those who wanted a pic of my eldest son...*

How did you guess Yvonne...

He usually goes to the cinema in town but for the film they wanted to see this week they had to go into the city...

I hated it and was relieved when he came home...

Thanks everyone


----------



## ChiKat (May 16, 2010)

*RE: For those who wanted a pic of my eldest son...*

Aww what a cutie  
My roommate did the same thing with her 3D glasses...only she wore hers out to the bar one night


----------



## terryo (May 16, 2010)

*RE: For those who wanted a pic of my eldest son...*

Very handsome boy Kelly...with a sense of humor too.


----------



## dmward1978 (May 17, 2010)

*RE: For those who wanted a pic of my eldest son...*

Cool Kid!! Looks Just Like Austin Powers!!!


----------



## stells (May 17, 2010)

*RE: For those who wanted a pic of my eldest son...*

This is how he came home from school today... they had a forensic science lesson and were allowed to keep the suit...

Brandon decided he would put it on when he got out of school... get the bus home like it... and then knock on the front door...

His plan didn't work though... i'm not that daft...


----------



## ChiKat (May 17, 2010)

haha what a character!!


----------

